# Anyone recommend free/low cost web design software?



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

I would like to know if there are any free or low cost programs out there to use for web design. I am using 1 and 1 for a host. I am also a novice so a user friendly one would be nice.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

give the following free one a try

http://www.kompozer.net/ 

remember all editors will require a little html knowledge if you want your pages to look the same no matter the browser.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I just googled 'Free web softwares'

Have a look at: 


http://www.personalwebkit.com/

http://www.evrsoft.com/download.shtml

http://www.2createawebsite.com/build/free-web-software.html

I have not looked at any of them and I have no idea of how easy they are... The first one should be FTP compatable with 1 & 1


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I would not recommend evrsoft anymore - not updated since 2006 and the third link does not work.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Sobeit - link fixed

Why not Evrsoft?


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you both for your help!

This one looks easy, can it be used with 1 and 1?
http://www.personalwebkit.com/

Sobeit,
would the kompozer one also work with 1 and 1? It looks a little more complicated than the first. I am so accustomed to ad layout in MS Word would it possibly be similar?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

DonaldG said:


> Why not Evrsoft?


since its not be updated since 2006, it would have minor problems with coding for newer browsers. It may take more manual html editing for the pages to be viewed correctly- depending how the pages are designed. But this is my opnion and that is why I would not recommend it in this case.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I use 1&1 hosting in the UK. It is easy to set up an FTP All you need to is set up the ftp paramaters to:

Lets assume your web address is "www . mysite . com"

FTP host: mysite.com (leave off the www bit)
Host directory: /
Login: the ftp login phrase (You will find this in you control panel at 1&1)
Password: (whatever)

That is all you need to enter into the ftp side of the software.

Therefore any software that allows FTP upload should be compatable with 1&1


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

SusannaKB said:


> Thank you both for your help!
> 
> This one looks easy, can it be used with 1 and 1?
> http://www.personalwebkit.com/
> ...


yes it would work with 1 and 1. But use what you think would work the best for you and your abilities.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

sobeit said:


> ... use what you think would work the best for you and your abilities.


Absolutely.


----------



## SusannaKB (Aug 1, 2007)

I think I might give both of them a try and see what I like best. I let you know what I come up with...


----------



## Slapshot (Feb 3, 2008)

www.nvu.com < best dw alternative out there and its free


----------



## douglasv70 (Nov 19, 2008)

Dreamweaver is free is u get it from ******.***


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

We don't support software piracy douglasv70. 

As for the program all these suggestions are good. But it would be better to learn HTML&CSS... Which can be done here: http://www.w3schools.com

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about FTP compatibility too much. You could always use a free FTP client like FileZilla (awesome program, by the way).


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you insist on a "builder", Arachnophilia is your best bet.

http://www.arachnoid.com/arachnophilia/

Otherwise, Notepad++ will do just fine.
|
|
v


----------

